# [solved] dns errors beyond lan; NetworkManager and resolv

## mayhew

tl;dr resolv.conf was open for editing by NetworkManager and prevented proper dns requesting beyond LAN (connecting to router OK:google.com NO)

Solution= remove resolv.conf

Ive been setting up a laptop with wifi. as i worked out little problems i installed NetworkManager. I was hoping for easier setup.

Setup was far from easy mostly figuring out what not to enable by default. once IP addressing worked i opened the browser to the router, all well. tried google-ing somthing; "unable to connect" ... o~o 

I had removed NetworkManager, I wanted to use wpa_gui. but when I removed NM it had been holding resolv.conf for editing. I don't know the "best way" to have fixed the writing bit but i deleted the file. next reboot had networking w/o a hitch.

----------

